# New STOWA Logo, official new pictures ! ;-)



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,


The discussion about the new Logo is exactly what we have been waiting for.
Of course the critic reflects the deep feeling some STOWA customers have for the brand.

I have respect for this like always, people who now me personaly know this.

I now will attach some samples for the new Logo.

The procedure was long and like always if you are on the creative side of the life, not easy and it needs a long time.

I completely understand those people who still likes the old Logo.
I also like it, no question.

But we always have to see forward, see the necessary steps in the complete circumstance.
(sometimes we have to see things hidden behind the wall and we have to follow our feelings and emotions, thats the risc on the creative side of the life)

Some of you maybe think:: "Why, it was not necessary".

But i can say it is like always, to make something new is a risc but if you do it or if you have done you have to keep your way.;-)

Not if it was just a short idea, ok, but if you have made a decision for months or even years you never should change your way and decision.

I will not do it.

I tell you some reasons:

1 - many, many people already like the new Logo and already have ordered new watches with this Logo and tell us that they love it.
The positive responce is more than we suspected in the first step.
Of course we already knew that the collectors at the first view will have a different feeling, this is ok like it is. 
It was in our thoughts.

2 - it is much better to work with this logo than with the old one, not only reduced to the design of the dial, the more important is the complete communication and brandimage.
(i already have done a few new things and it works realy good)

3 - we have done a testphase with the new logo and the Marine Original dial, pictures attached.
We found the way to make the dial even much more worthfull with the new Logo.

For this we print it in a special grey color , as well we will do with the Made In Germany printing (of course only on the watches it is printed already in this days)

To print the Logo in a reduced grey and in a perfect size we are sure to make the face of the watch looking more worth.

The new Logo will be in the background like it should be always.

If not, and this is correct what a few of you fear, it will be in competition with the design of the dial itself.

Believe me, i will take care about the design of the watches (each single watch) and like always and i think this is no matter:

The complete quality of the watches  will keep its best price quality and design value for what STOWA is worldwide loved and succesful.

I will not say more in this discussion because i have respect for all customers and i will take care for the design of the watches but i also have the rersponsibility for the brand, not only in this days.

The most important matter to change was the decision to make it much clearer, to stop the use of many different existing STOWA Logos and to bring it to the next step which we are sure will come soon.
(and like you saw in some posts, a logo is a never all time existing thing, all brands, it doesn´t matter if they are big or small are under a permanently process to work on the image and the corporate identidy)

We know that we will loose a few customers and we hope that one day this customers will also like the new Logo and come back to STOWA.

But as a designer you are always faced many different decisions, for example in the year 2011.
I launched the Flieger Chronograph and i hide the small second.
Before i asked many people if they like it, i gave them the possibility to choose between classic small second or without second.
All would choose the modell with the small second like "normal".
(it was more classic looking)

Anyway: I decided to make it without small second and i won the "Goldene Unruh 2012", the biggest watchcontest..

In the year 2012 i decide to make the Marine Original chronograph and i choose polished small hands for the small second, the 30 minute counter and the central second.
Again i asked the people if they like.

Most of them would choose the dark and like always colored second hands.

I keept my way because i had a feeling that the new handversion is quite simple and never seen before like this. The hour and minute function is now better to read, but still you can count the time if you use the chronograph.

I took the second place in the "Goldene Unruh 2013" contest with the Marine Chronograph.

BUT: Believe me in former times i also make decisions which have been wrong, thats clear and some of you already know.
AND i will do in the future, thats also clear!;-)

Anyway:
With the new Logo i make a step which is now a discussion.
*But to make a step forward is my way to do my business, with all negative critic and positive critic.*
But i am sure that it is the right way.

As a designer i have a vision and i have to follow, sometimes against the mainstream.

Have a look at the samples i have done before we launched the Logo.

Before we launch the next models it is a long process and we will integrate the Logo as a important part of the complete design, not just putting without trying, thinking and feeling.
(like many other companies are doing)

For me the new Logo with the grey color for example gives the dial of our watches a very high quality look.

And hornest speaking, the old Logo fits some modells very good, some others (from the view of a designer) not so perfect.

The new one will do the same but it helps us in the future to make a much better brandimage.

This is my wish, feeling and vision!

For this we work hard every day.

I know many people need a bit time to accept the new Logo, we hope that they take the time and wait whats coming up the next few months.

Many thanks again for the discussion, the critic and the support for the launch of the new STOWA Logo.

*It shows me that the STOWA brand is alive , more than ever !*





Best regards

Jörg Schauer


I will now only launch in the next months step by step the new designs and versions with the new Logo, this is what we have to do and this will be on my focus.


*One last thing: *
I am born in the black forest, the people there are not easy to handle ;-), we work hard, need a bit longer to get relationships or friends but we are always open.
We also have our own "head" and if we have choosen a way we will follow this decision with all the power we have ;-)
Remember, a few years ago STOWA was just a hobby for me, nobody wants the STOWA brand. Now it is 100% my daily (and nightly) work.
For this i have stopped to make Schauer watches (no time left for my handmade Schauer watches, STOWA takes all my power and time)

What i want to tell you is that the step to make a new and better Logo was not a crazy and short idea, you will see in the future !

It is based on a long term strategie which is to long to tell in details and also we have to keep some secrets for our competitors ;-)

Believe me, i never would do something to damage the STOWA brand image.

Now have a look at some existing new Logo branded items and also have a look at the procedure for the MO dial for example.

It shows you some steps for the new Logo developing.
(only some small steps ;-), the size and color on the Marine Automatik, the Marine Original and The Antea 390 wil be the size,color and style we will probably print them on the dial. The 4-5 pictures with bigger and darker printings just to show you the procedure to find the right balanced size and color))

*
Thanks to all who support STOWA till today and thanks to all who will do this in the future.*


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

............there is nothing more to say :-!

............I have to think about Fleetwood Mac´s: GO YOUR OWN WAY - Jörg ;-)

............I´m also from the Black Forrest and born in Pforzheim


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

I trust changes, whatever they are, are always for the better! The new image, IMHO, while is def. more contemporary, it is still friendly as it used to be. Congratulations!


----------



## kanguru (Apr 16, 2013)

As I am starting to see it over and over it's kind of starting to grow on me. I agree the older "STOWA" fits some of the "older looking" models better, but I don't think that will stop me from buying STOWA watches with the newer "STOWA" dial either. 

I take this as just another part of STOWA's history, which we are a part of. STOWA will still be STOWA. Just embrace it and be a part of it!

Hey Jorg, You won't lose any customers over this, the "logo" isn't the reason we love STOWA. It's the great people behind it. Congrats on the new direction you are taking with the company's image, and best of luck to you and the rest of the STOWA team! You have my support!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Jorg, can you please give more details of the football shirt pictured above? Is it the strip for your local FC Engelsbrand club?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

This pic is from an "old timer tournament" (we call it "Alte Herren")


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I respect Jorg's decision and wish Stowa all the best, but the new logo isn't growing on me at all. I pulled the trigger on the Antea KS before this piece of history is gone. It will be a beautiful Christmas present...for myself LOL.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jorg, firstly thank you for taking the time to explain in full the thinking behind what your proposing to do, I don't think anyone here is trying to portray either you or Stowa in a negative way, rather the ongoing debate shows that the Stowa brand has a healthy positive future.

Specifically regarding the old logo and after looking at the new designs you kindly posted above, I have to say again (imo) the symmetry of the new logo does not seem to fit into the overall design of the historical Marine and Antea models. on the other hand I do understand why you may want a newer designed logo on the modern models. I appreciate as well, as owner you have to make the big decisions and take the responsibility for doing so which is never easy, however you already have a no logo Flieger in you model line-up as a nod to the past, so why not keep one distinct old logo model in the Marine Original, Antea and Flieger ranges for a period and see if they remain as popular alongside the new logo ones. If they don't sell as well, then you'd be perfectly justified in a business sense to discontinue the old logo design. 

Whatever the outcome I can assure you that Stowa and yourself have my best wishes and hopefully will continue to be as successful in the future.


----------



## sandymcg (Dec 16, 2012)

Jörg,

I would still (very) strongly suggest that on watch faces, the symbol part of the logo should be above the text, not in front of it. In large sizes, e.g., the top of this page, the eye can easily distinguish text from symbol. At small sizes, e.g., on a watch face, that is not the case. Rolex, Omega, etc all do it with the symbol above the text, for very good reason.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

To me, the idea to make the symbol the distinctive feature makes excellent sense... put it on the dial instead of just relegated to the crown, and put it before the text so its the first thing you see. It's the actual Stowa logo, like it or not, and should be a prominent feature of the product. If anything, I think using the unique only to Stowa symbol connects even more to the roots and heritage of the company. Again, as usual, the size of the completed logo is well thought out and made smaller as to not be an overbearing part of the aesthetic of the watch. I look forward to the future of Stowa with this new logo, which actually connects with more of the history of a thought out and unique symbol by Walter Storz.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Not bad,but I love the old S :-!


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Germans are always stubborn! Lol! Yes I like the new logo on the new watches but prefer the old logo on the Marine and Antea. (Glad I have both on order)! But anyway, wishing the best for you and Stowa !

NOW, WHERE CAN WE GET STOWA JACKETS?! THOSE LOOK AWESOME!

B.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Germans are always stubborn! Lol! Yes I like the new logo on the new watches but prefer the old logo on the Marine and Antea. (Glad I have both on order)! But anyway, wishing the best for you and Stowa !
> 
> *NOW, WHERE CAN WE GET STOWA JACKETS?! THOSE LOOK AWESOME!*
> 
> B.


Yeah, but do you think it would suit the old logo or new logo better ;-)


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Now that you bring it up - a Stowa pilot's jacket would be awesome, regardless of the logo type ;-)


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

Jorg,

The more you post and give your feedback the more respect I have gained for you and for Stowa as well. The new logo on the Antea is growing on me and I do like the idea of the more muted grey logo for this watch.


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

I find it interesting that the goal is for the new logo to "be in the background" 

I think that the old curvy S not only wasn't in the background, but significantly added to the overall aesthetic of the classic watches (Antea, Marine). It seems like a move from the positive to the neutral at best.

I will continue to support Stowa, but this is still going to take some getting used to.

I just hope that this isn't one of those breaking points in Stowa's history where watches are split between new logo and old logo, with the older logos being a sign of quality and desirability and the new logo detracting from those.


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

I also like the "faded" look on the "classic" range of watches - indeed - it was that design feature that also took me to Temption watches. My personal preference would still be for the "W" logo to be above the name - but in no way will the new logo make me hesitate for a minute with the future purchase of a Stowa.
I do think that the new logo looks good with the new watches!!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2012)

Herr Schauer,

Thank you for understanding that those of us that disagree with the new logo. Do so out of great respect for the Stowa brand. Out of all the watches I could have chosen as my very first nice watch. I chose Stowa. For good or bad. The stylized "S" was how I (and many others) came to identify the brand. Our disagreement with the new logo is not meant as disrespect to you or Stowa.


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

My initial impression on looking at the photos is that I'm not a big fan of the grey new logo. My first thought was of a watermark on a photo. But, up close and personal. it may have a very different effect. Also not sure I like the layout of the logo followed by the word STOWA : a lack of balance?


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Tip of the hat to Jörg for his thorough explanation and pics. I appreciate a man who goes with his convictions--even if it is contrary to public sentiment. While I'm still not sold, I think the muted gray logo and name are an improvement (in that it lessens their impact) and think the look on the sport watches is a good one. I wish nothing but success to Stowa.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

The grey logo does look better than the solid black version that we saw earlier. I do agree with others that the Stowa logo should be above the STOWA letters, or it should not be on the same line as the letters.

I want to point out that the new logo does not look well on the more classical models like Antea and Marine because of their relatively clean dial design. Because the dials of those models are less clutter, inevitably the first thing that our eyes will be drawn onto is the logo. While on the other hand on a watch like Prodiver or Seatime their dials have more writings on it thus they help to integrate the more cluttered new logo with the rest of the dials.

All in all, I wish Jörg and his business successful. I will always be a loyal follower of your brand. I have been a Stowa fan ever since I have taken interested in watches again. The first watch that I fell in love with at that time was the Stowa Flieger. It is still my favorite watch ever and I look forward to loving it more and more in the many years to come.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The new logo is growing on me. I'm not going to quibble any further except to state that I will be ordering Stowa watches with the new logo.


----------



## bongo99 (May 30, 2013)

I like the new logo, but can logo and "Stowa" text be centered in the middle?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

It's an awkward one because i think some models , i.e the 24 hr racing and prodivers will look good, if not better, and complement this new logo however as previously mentioned i think the Marine and Antea line suit the older text as they seem to be a better fit.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

I can't wait to see how the new logo looks embossed on the 1938 dial.


----------



## Sli (Apr 25, 2013)

Jörg, I like the new logo but not really on the dial of the watches. But I hold your work and your mind in high regard - even after your words above!

It is fantastic seeing you and your team work with this abandon.

My fully respect to your style of doing your work - despite that I don't like the new logo on the dials (Sorry, must tell the thing with the dials all the time  )


----------



## genabob (May 27, 2013)

bongo99 said:


> I like the new logo, but can logo and "Stowa" text be centered in the middle?


logo located right in the middle of the center. but the logo itself is disproportionate. my first impression was also that the logo is not located in the middle of the center.


----------



## superkick10a (Dec 14, 2010)

senna89wc12 said:


> The grey logo does look better than the solid black version that we saw earlier. I do agree with others that the Stowa logo should be above the STOWA letters, or it should not be on the same line as the letters.


I totally agree with the grey colour and the logo on top of the letters would fit better on the dials.

But at the end I'm more interested in new watches coming up from Stowa


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I think I prefer the older style logo on the very traditional looking models but I am completely in love with the new style on that GMT with the limette hands. Wow, that's a great looking watch. I think the new logo looks great on the more contemporary pieces. Not as crazy about the gray though but maybe that's just the pictures. 

In the end Jorg will do what he thinks is right and the logo really won't matter much. For example, I thought I would hate the "1961-2011" script on my Sinn Jubilaum but honestly hardly notice it anymore because the watch is so darned nice. Same thing with Stowa.


----------



## frenchst (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to say, I don't necessarily dislike the new logo as much as I prefer the old one. However..... I really want a football jersey with Stowa on it now. That would do great for 7 a sides!


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

frenchst said:


> I have to say, I don't necessarily dislike the new logo as much as I prefer the old one. However..... I really want a football jersey with Stowa on it now. That would do great for 7 a sides!


I agree. The new logo is out of place on the historic watches. I am still holding out for a HW flieger no logo, so I suppose that this issue is moot for me--though I have been controlling a need for a Partitio HW--new logo would just be awful on that piece.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Still obviously in the he minority but I like the new logo a lot now. Especially if it is used in that muted grey on Stowa's classic pieces. Heck I even think it would look great on a Flieger! A great way to have the logo yet maintain a strong element of the clean sterile dial we come to associate with Fliegers. Anyway just my two pennies 

The Naf


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

sandymcg said:


> Jörg,
> 
> I would still (very) strongly suggest that on watch faces, the symbol part of the logo should be above the text, not in front of it. In large sizes, e.g., the top of this page, the eye can easily distinguish text from symbol. At small sizes, e.g., on a watch face, that is not the case. Rolex, Omega, etc all do it with the symbol above the text, for very good reason.


I agree %100...I like the new logo, but it still needs tweaked. I would make an applied symbol, printed text.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I am by nature a traditionalist and believe firmly in family. When you break tradition you break the ties that bind. I have several Stowas and think they already look as good as possible. I like the way the Stowa logo is above the Stowa name on my prodiver it just looks right. On the other hand the absence of the logo all together on my Marine Original looks best, it keeps the face clean and gives it a more traditional look which is the selling point of this fine watch.

If its a more modern look we are after place it on a more modern watch, but on a watch that has deep ties to the past it will look completely out of place.

My 2 cents.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> I agree %100...I like the new logo, but it still needs tweaked. I would make an applied symbol, printed text.


Applied symbol with printed text would be a nice touch. Of course, like all these proposed tweaks, its not going to happen, which doesn't bother me in the slightest. At least we will have the whole thing embossed with the 1938.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree that the grey logo is a step in the right direction.

I can certainly understand the objections that people have made in regards to the history of the brand. I think we should also appreciate that Jorg himself is now in charge and is 'his own man'. Hopefully this move is part of him putting his own 'stamp' on the brand, which will serve to create a new heritage that can be admired in 50 years time, just as we are now admiring the watches of Stowa's past.

Anyway, enough prophesying.. An antea with the new grey logo, blue hands, and maybe a red small second hand complication, now that would be something...

I would also very much appreciate a look at the new logo on the seatime, if and when such pictures are made, Jorg!


----------



## jakestyles (May 27, 2013)

I must say I like both logos fairly equally. Taken in on their own merit just as logos I think I have no favorite. 

I think the new logo looks great on the newer watch designs and looks clean and crisp on some of the older ones.

The old logo is made for the older watches and is the best possible logo for them, but I don't it will look as good on the newer watches as the new logo will/does.


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)

This new logo is ok, but the old one was Special.
Personally I don't see this move as a step forward.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I agree that the grey logo is a step in the right direction.
> 
> I can certainly understand the objections that people have made in regards to the history of the brand. I think we should also appreciate that Jorg himself is now in charge and is 'his own man'. Hopefully this move is part of him putting his own 'stamp' on the brand, which will serve to create a new heritage that can be admired in 50 years time, just as we are now admiring the watches of Stowa's past.
> 
> ...


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

CM HUNTER said:


> hydroidsouvlaki said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the grey logo is a step in the right direction.
> ...


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

+1 Jorge


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

The grey definitely improves it a great deal for me, although I would still like to see the symbol above the text.

It’s too bad we can’t have both logos—the new one for the more technical watches and the traditional one for the heritage designs.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, Jörg for taking time out of your busy schedule to elaborate on your reasons for changing the logo - it fits your plans and views for the direction you want to take Stowa. And that really is the only thing that counts. 
That, however, doesn't mean that I / we need to like / prefer the new logo _aber das ist lauter eine Gescmackssacke_

Your post does also contain disturbing news:



Jörg Schauer said:


> .... the STOWA brand ... is 100% my daily (and nightly) work.
> For this i have stopped to make Schauer watches (no time left for my handmade Schauer watches, STOWA takes all my power and time)


I for one have been waiting for a long time now to order my first Schauer - I had already realized that the chances for adding one to the collection weren't looking too good, but now, all hope is lost. Not happy about that. But I do understand - maintaining 2 brands is too much for an outfit your size and if you want to continue being involved / in charge. It's like pruning grapes ....

I think we all need to jump on this one, the _Old meets New LE_:









RonB


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

i make a break for schauer watches, this means i will come back with them, of course ;-)
but not sure if this year or next year

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jörg Schauer said:


> i make a break for schauer watches, this means i will come back with them, of course ;-)
> but not sure if this year or next year
> 
> best regards
> ...


Good news indeed! Hope the Quarada or similar watch will be available.


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have already ordered a Stowa due in November so will have the old logo. Initially being someone not fond of change the logo change was a bit of a shock though in saying that looking at some of the places were Stowa are advertised I can actually see where it makes sense (The new logo actually looks better on the shirts for example) Looking at some of the example dials a couple of things I was concerned about was having the logo and text side by side may make the whole thing appear a little lop sided as can happen with other logos but that does not appear to be the case. What I would like to see though is how it looks on some of the smaller dials such as the antea KS or the Partitio (My next possible order)


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't like the flieger without the small seconds hand. But... I voted for it, because I'm a Stowa fan, and I like to see Stowa win. Jorg, I think you won because of your loyal fans, not because we love the missing second hand.


----------



## faifaifai (May 14, 2013)

Thanks to Jorg for the detail explanation. Really appreciated it.

I like changes and I think the change is a good move for Stowa. 
But maybe the new logo still needs some tweaks. As I can see the Antea 390 is already selling with the new logo right now on the site, 
however the size of the logo seems a bit small for the size of the dial. This is what I see the Antea lineup on my screen:









When I browse the Stowa site, I see it as browsing shopping windows in person, because it is the philosophy of Stowa that we all get our watches through internet. 
But new logo on 390 is weak comparing to those on 365 and KS, esp. when you see them side by side.

I am not giving suggestion here because I am not sure if it is the size, the color, or anything that cause the problem (not an expert on design things), 
but am sure Jorg and Stowa team will work it out. 

Really enjoy the whole Stowa experience with this nice communication between customers and manufacturer, 
hope Stowa will get better and better.

Regards, 
Fai


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Hi,


Thanks for taking thetime to explain about the changes.


First lesson I learnt about design was that a logo should work in black and white, now it seems that you can't use it in your historical line but hidding it in light gray... so something, perhaps, it s not right.
For me it's the combo symbol+name, that disbalance the composition... maybe if you put the symbol above...
Or keep the old logo for older models and the new for modern ones (as Tissot, or Mido...)


You said you "have been waiting for" all this buzz and discussions, why?, sure it was not for the feedback.


One last thing you are still confusing professions. 
Watchmaking is different to brand making, as industrial design is not graphic/corporate design. 
I'm not trolling, but perhaps you are receiving bad advices.
You said this was a well thought movement, but you have just shown new models with the old logo...this seems pretty improvised to me. Even your web, (the only place where people can buy your watches!) have the new flieger shoot in a different angle and cut...Certainly this is not the usual way (create a logo, do research with clients, schedule the presentation of the logo with one or two new products or line of products, revamp the website, etc etc etc). 


Of course, I respect you, it's evident you love this brand and your watches, take care of every detail, and have a fluid communication in this forum, and that's why people (me included) is taking their time to tell you all this things about this issue. We are not clients/watch freaks/"collectors", we (I) have found a brand/person who cares about all the above and is doing pretty well, so it matters to support him. 
Wish you well.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

How fantastic is this company where the Owner bothers to get feedbacks and open discussion!

My respect to Jorg and the Stowa team's decision on this controversial change in Logo. I believe new customers will not be bothered by the new logo, though I still find the old one looks better in all the watch models : )

Cheers to the new future of Stowa.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I would buy this football kit in a heartbeat. If anyone has a link, please PM me.

Not a fan of the new logo, though.


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

The new logo simply doesn't look good on MO, Antea or other elegant watches. For the new modern line it would work. Overall I don't like it.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

again thanks for all the statements which i fully and completely respect. and it is like many of you said: changings are always difficult and often it is not easy to explain the whole story. here are many(i want to say the most) realy educated people. This is not usual and i am happy to have the chance to hear so many different feelings, emotions and critical statements. of course i read them and think about them. but i also know that i have to hear on my inner voice and in german we say:"Bauchgefühl", this all says me to keep the way.
and i tell you that (like always in the last 23 years of my proffesion), i have to "carry" the risc by my own........and i will do, like i did many times before.

only one example: i think it was the year 2003 or 2004, i was so busy with my schauer brand that stowa ( i bought the brand 1997) was free for purchase because i could not handle two brands. it nearly kills me. i decided to sell it and the price was realy "small", but nobody wants!
"ok" i thought: to keep it small and nearly unknown is not good. so i decided to give more of my time to stowa and to make it as a direct selling brand. through internet, only through internet. this was new. but it was a possible way and i did it. i never thought that it will works worldwide. the idea was only for germany. but the collectors worldwide has been interested....now we active sell to more than 70 countries worldwide. this was something nobody suspected. the complete concept was the key for this succes. design. price quality relation:best value for money. new interpretation of old designs.....and so on.of course the logo has its part of the watchdesign.but never as so important than we think. some or mostly of you remember when i was the first (its true, you can search) who hiden the logo on the dial. For example on the airman watches. it was not easy to make this decision and i have to be strong for all the critic i got. some told me it is impossible to sell watches without logo. airman without logo since 3 years is our best selling modell. what i want to say is that i never know whats happen. and of course i have to take the risc by myself!!, only by myself!!!.
But i also want to say that i always give new things, new situations the chance to "work" on me.
with more informations i can change my mind. maybe today, from my todays view(with my available informations i have), i maybe don't like something.
but maybe with more informations i get every day my feelings can change(sometimes they have to change because the new facts don't allow to follow the actual way) ,

My only wish is that you give the new Logo a chance because believe me: Mr.Esslinger(the man behind steve jobs/apple design in 1982, responsible for the first apple computer and later again responsible for the snow white apple design) and me, we have had realy reasons for the changing of the logo!;-))
So for me it is clear that the new logo is like it is and will be like this as long as possible and maybe so long that some new facts maybe enlarge our (my)personal horizont that i feel it is time to change again.
(like so many big brands did from time to time).

Stowa is small and unknown, but we are lucky to have people and customers around us who realy, resly interested in the brand.

So interested that they spend a lot of their limited time here to discuss and try to keep their watchbrand alive!

Stowa is alive, the new logo doesn't damage anything.

It is a step forward!!

if i don't believe, who else should?;-)

You will see it.

best regards and please remind you that we always will do our best to built one of the best watches in the market.

This is our reputation and this we will keep!

Jörg Schauer
Designer and CEO of the Stowa brand


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

They continue to criticize you and question you time and time again, yet, in the end, they also continue to flock to Stowa for a fine timepiece. This time, like all others, will be no different, and all of this complaining will be for nothing. We will just have all of these documented cases of the criticism this time, then notice the same people a few months from now proudly post pictures of their new Stowa.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Jörg Schauer said:


> again thanks for all the statements which i fully and completely respect. and it is like many of you said: changings are always difficult and often it is not easy to explain the whole story. here are many(i want to say the most) realy educated people. This is not usual and i am happy to have the chance to hear so many different feelings, emotions and critical statements. of course i read them and think about them. but i also know that i have to hear on my inner voice and in german we say:"Bauchgefühl", this all says me to keep the way.
> and i tell you that (like always in the last 23 years of my proffesion), i have to "carry" the risc by my own........and i will do, like i did many times before.
> 
> only one example: i think it was the year 2003 or 2004, i was so busy with my schauer brand that stowa ( i bought the brand 1997) was free for purchase because i could not handle two brands. it nearly kills me. i decided to sell it and the price was realy "small", but nobody wants!
> ...


This statement...deserves way more likes! Unfortunately I only have one to give :-(

edit: so I "liked", "Unliked", "liked", "unliked" and "liked" :-D


----------



## jungle_man (Sep 15, 2012)

Is it possible to see new logo on Flieger?


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jorg's journey, beliefs, risks, brought to mind this poem by Robert Frost. Thanks for all your words and enlightenment on the business 

The Road not Taken,


Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference


----------



## Dismayed (May 12, 2013)

Stowa watches are a fantastic value, so I expect that we'll all adjust to the new logo and we'll keep purchasing watches.


----------



## root (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't like the new logo at all, and I am glad my 1938 chrono has the old one. Unfortunately it also means that I have to look at a second hand Marine Original as I look to buy that watch for some time. I think the new modern logo does not belong on such a classic piece. Sorry, but I'm being honest here.


----------



## Cheshire Mark (Dec 12, 2011)

Football clubs all over the world have changed there club badges some with a 100 years tradition in that club badge. I'm sure we will all get used to the new logo given time, as football fans of clubs like Arsenal and Manchester City have all got used to the change in what is essentially a new logo for there clubs. I like the new logo Jorg 

Mark


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I concur, but like them both.


----------



## Molon Labe (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I like the old logo better but it certainly won't stop me from buying a stowa.


----------



## dokta (Mar 7, 2013)

Jörg Schauer said:


> again thanks for all the statements which i fully and completely respect. and it is like many of you said: changings are always difficult and often it is not easy to explain the whole story...
> ...
> best regards and please remind you that we always will do our best to built one of the best watches in the market.
> 
> ...


Jorg,
Although I dont like the new logo, I want to say that I like your enthusiasm and your energy for Stowa and watchmaking. I have to trust your internal voice telling you that this is the right change, and I hope it is because I like Stowa watches.

So, I am giving the new logo a chance and will keep supporting the Stowa brand.
Take care!


----------



## Zoot Allures (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,



Cheshire Mark said:


> Football clubs all over the world have changed there club badges some with a 100 years tradition in that club badge. I'm sure we will all get used to the new logo given time, as football fans of clubs like Arsenal and Manchester City have all got used to the change in what is essentially a new logo for there clubs.


Sorry to disappoint you, even if I somehow see your point, I don't wear a Manc's football team (or sport/town/country) jersey on my wrist and look at it a zillion times every day. 
Even if watch making or any other craftsmanship could lead, nourish many deep feelings (be sure I'm sensible to it), it's only a tool, on the noble side of it but just a tool.

Oh, by the way, if the _old_ logo fits the historical models better, the new one should fit any modern Stowa watch. What finally counts is who put his hands on it to build it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

...talking about football teams


----------



## Zoot Allures (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I know that Jorg is in and give support to racing teams too. Fair to me to have passions.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

old Logo on the shirt of the woman football club where my niece is playing ;-)
(last sunday, the shirts have been made at the beginning of the season)

new Logo in may on the 24 H race at the Nürburgring Nordschleife ;-)
(May 2013)

Football shirt for the anniversary of our men football club which will be celebrated this summer.
(1913-2013) 

and finaly my personal watch with the GMT bezel and a limette color 24 hour marking and new logo.
(this was my watch i wear on the 24 H Race, now i have changed bezel to normal GMT function ;-))

This watches will be in the onlineshop from next week.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Zoot Allures (Oct 23, 2008)

Hallo Jörg, 

Earning money with passion and giving some to help others living theirs. That's nice. 
I wish I could make some laps on the Nordschleife in the passenger seat with an awesome pilot at the wheel since I'm far from one, man!


By the way, since sometimes we talk about watches here ;-) that's what I said (eventually what was said around since weeks): new logo is fantastic on your fantastic new models. b-)


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I personally think the new logo is a huge improvement. I tend to be a traditionalist but think the new logo has a nice modern, forward-looking feel. I congratulate Jörg for having the courage to break with tradition in order to move the Stowa brand into the next phase of its history.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

logan2z said:


> I personally think the new logo is a huge improvement. I tend to be a traditionalist but think the new logo has a nice modern, forward-looking feel. I congratulate Jörg for having the courage to break with tradition in order to move the Stowa brand into the next phase of its history.


I concur.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

All right call me crazy (as most of you will ) but now I'm gonna wait for the new logo before I order my 2801. Yup...after weeks of waiting for the Flieger with small seconds and deciding I'd stick with the 2801 I'm now probably in for months of waiting :-/ I've never quite warmed up to sterile dials but something about the old Stowa logo didn't quite do it for me on those Fliegers...this new logo, especially if its in a muted grey. has potential on the other hand :-D

p.s. I will be ordering my Flieger on a deployant too so there 

edit: forgot to add that I've emailed Stowa asking for more info. on time line...


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Naf said:


> p.s. I will be ordering my Flieger on a deployant too


Ordered my Baumuster B 2801 on the old style brown *with deployant* . ;-)


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The Naf said:


> All right call me crazy (as most of you will ) but now I'm gonna wait for the new logo before I order my 2801. Yup...after weeks of waiting for the Flieger with small seconds and deciding I'd stick with the 2801 I'm now probably in for months of waiting :-/ I've never quite warmed up to sterile dials but something about the old Stowa logo didn't quite do it for me on those Fliegers...this new logo, especially if its in a muted grey. has potential on the other hand :-D
> 
> p.s. I will be ordering my Flieger on a deployant too so there
> 
> edit: forgot to add that I've emailed Stowa asking for more info. on time line...


Great! No doubt in a batch of some of the first to be produced. Can't wait to see the pics!

P.S. A deployment buckle is practical with a leather strap as it keeps it from wear that much longer. May not be an authentic move, but sure is a smart one.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Zoot Allures said:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> Earning money with passion and giving some to help others living theirs. That's nice.
> I wish I could make some laps on the Nordschleife in the passenger seat with an awesome pilot at the wheel since I'm far from one, man!
> ...


Bon soir Didier,

if you ever will take the chance to have a "Renntaxi" / Racing-cab at the Nuerburgring, this is the driver to show you around the circuit:

Sabine Schmitz

I myself raced around Nuerburgring on two and four wheels and participated in European Rallye Championship on a Kadett C, Group B, as a driver.
Being experienced through many motor sports competitions I felt like a master.....................till I took the passenger seat beside Sabine. 
Oh boy, how wrong was I! :roll:
I enjoyed the ride *each* of those some 700 seconds - and you will too, I promise. 

Join Sabine and have fun,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Zoot Allures (Oct 23, 2008)

Hallo Volker,

I think it must be like roller coaster, you wish you'd never sat there and fasten the seat belt... then Teufel ist los. And the next time you get in again.
Feel like it on motorbike, climbing or bungy (I never tried parachute).


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Great! No doubt in a batch of some of the first to be produced. Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> P.S. A deployment buckle is practical with a leather strap as it keeps it from wear that much longer. May not be an authentic move, but sure is a smart one.


Great point, HUNTER!

Don't get me wrong. I'm not knocking those who value tradition. If someone said they would never use a deployant on a flieger because it's not true to the original, I wouldn't argue with them. That's their choice and consistent with their values.

By the same token, I don't think a person should be knocked for valuing other things, such as comfort or convenience, to use things in a different way. I'm not disingenuous to claim that my deployant is more authentic than a buckle, but I don't expect to have to defend my choice either.

The best analogy I can think of is putting sour cream on my tacos. It may not be authentic, but it sure tastes good.

BTW, isn't Stowa's fliegers a perfect example of a modern reinterpretation that results in a better and more desirable product?


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure what to think about it. In my opinion the old logo looked better on the Antea 365. Still loving (understatement) the design of the watch itself so the new logo will surely grow on me by time. |>


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Jorg could put "Schauer" as the brand, and I'm sure he'd sell about 70% of the number he does, because a nice watch is a nice watch, no matter the brand. Jordan resurrected the Stowa brand that nobody cared about. He bought the name, S-T-O-W-A, the triangle logo, and the S-towa logo. What if he changed the triangle logo, and changed the name from Stowa to something else? Yes, the watches are still great watches. Yes many of us would still buy. But the brand is only partly resurrected when it's broken its ties with history. It's not like the company itself really existed since the beginning unbroken. All that remained of the brand, was the branding itself. Without that, what is the link with the past? Just 5 letters of the alphabet.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought my 2801 Ikarus with the original buckle. But added a deployment as well. For the summer I have switched from the deployment to the Factory buckle. With the fluctuation in the temps from day to night. If the deployment fits in the AM. It's a little tight by afternoon due the normal swelling of ones body from the heat and water intake.

As per originality. Not sure what the big deal is. If a flieger isn't 55MM with about a ten inch strap to go around a flight jacket. Then it's not even close to being an original. The only thing that is absolutely faithful to the original STOWA flieger was until recently the logo and the numerals. Now only the numerals on the dial have any connection to the historic fliegers. I'm sure those numerals are the next to get tossed out with the bath water.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

bigdog said:


> I bought my 2801 Ikarus with the original buckle. But added a deployment as well. For the summer I have switched from the deployment to the Factory buckle. With the fluctuation in the temps from day to night. If the deployment fits in the AM. It's a little tight by afternoon due the normal swelling of ones body from the heat and water intake.
> 
> As per originality. Not sure what the big deal is. If a flieger isn't 55MM with about a ten inch strap to go around a flight jacket. Then it's not even close to being an original. The only thing that is absolutely faithful to the original STOWA flieger was until recently the logo and the numerals. Now only the numerals on the dial have any connection to the historic fliegers. I'm sure those numerals are the next to get tossed out with the bath water.


The original flieger had no logo.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2012)

CM HUNTER said:


> The original flieger had no logo.


 What I said wasn't wrong. Until last month. Has the logo changed from what is was in WWII or throughout the companies history? No. And the numerals on the dial have always been the same. Therefore. The only link that exists between STOWA's historic WWII Fliegers and the ones made today are in fact the numerals. That's it. If those numerals change. Then I dare say. The ONLY thing that would be left of STOWA Fliegers would be the name. Remember the second gen Mustang II. The only thing Mustang about it was the name.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

There has been a slight change. In the 30s up to the 60s you had just "Stowa" on the dials. In the mid 60s or a bit earlier "Stowa" became added by....whatever it symbolizes









and indeed the WWII B-watches had no logo at all, only an engraving on its back:


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mike,

Did I understand your reply correctly? I thought the fliegers during WWII did not have logos on the dial.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

frogger17 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Did I understand your reply correctly? I thought the fliegers during WWII did not have logos on the dial.


That's what I said: No logo on the dial.

[QUOTE....]and indeed the WWII B-watches* had no logo at all*, only an engraving on its back:[/QUOTE]


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

stuffler said:


> There has been a slight change. In the 30s up to the 60s you had just "Stowa" on the dials.


Got it. So this was in reference to non-fliegers.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it possible to see the Partitio with the new logo?

This will be my next large purchase, but I fear I will be too late to get the old logo. One of the best features of the Partitio dial was the stylized 'S' working in unison with the open '6' and '9'.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

idkfa said:


> Is it possible to see the Partitio with the new logo?
> 
> This will be my next large purchase, but I fear I will be too late to get the old logo. One of the best features of the Partitio dial was the stylized 'S' working in unison with the open '6' and '9'.


idkfa,

Read Jorg's thread...https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/new-stowa-logo-official-announcement-868533.html

According to this, the website has the currently available design, including the name font. Right now, it's the old font with the stylized "S" but there's no telling when that will change. If you're concerned, try emailing Stowa. They are very responsive.


----------



## Nithy (Jun 19, 2013)

I assume if you order a watch that still displays the older logo on the online store then that older logo will be applied to your watch?

Edit: I've submitted a request to Stowa -- probably the best way to get a correct answer


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nithy said:


> I assume if you order a watch that still displays the older logo in stock (and on the online store) then that older logo will be applied to your watch?


That is exactly what Jörg already confirmed. Depends a bit on the model but as long as there are dials with the old logo watches will be sold with the old logo. Bit by bit the old logo will vanish. If you want a new logo you have to mention it with your order.


----------



## Nithy (Jun 19, 2013)

I just confirmed with Stowa that my watch will have the old logo (Jan 2014 delivery).


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

you will receive what you see and order in the online shop.
you see old logo watches and you order, you will receive old logo watches.
if you see new logo watches and you order. you will receive a watch with new logo.
easy system and like always. you get what you order ;-)

best regards

jörg schauer

i stay in japan at the moment (together with Thilo Mühle) and here is really only a small discussion about the logo. the people like and love the stowa quality and design.
They don´t care about the logo and they ask me why stowa has such a discussion because there are so many logos outside who never fits the design of the specific watch. of course they also have their personal taste, but they accept the new way because they know that the quality and design will not change.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Danke Herr Schauer, it is appreciated as always.

I think the new logo is fantastic, I am just concerned how it will work with the 1930s styling. I am sure it will still be a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

Jörg Schauer said:


> i stay in japan at the moment (together with Thilo Mühle) and here is really only a small discussion about the logo. the people like and love the stowa quality and design. They don´t care about the logo and they ask me why stowa has such a discussion because there are so many logos outside who never fits the design of the specific watch. of course they also have their personal taste, but they accept the new way because they know that the quality and design will not change.


Well, that comment is a bit disingenuous&#8230;

Everyone and their mothers know that the Japanese would _never, ever_ comment negatively to the face of a company president, let alone a stranger&#8230;

What you say about the quality of Stowa timepieces is true, of course.

The change of corporate image is, of course, yours to decide, and we as customers just have to live with it.


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

I was figuring that the logo change might mean less to someone used to a different writing system. 

If a Japanese company changed their kanji logo font it might not seem like a big change to me.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The Japanese have opinions just like anyone else. I think they would share exactly how they feel about something, albeit in a very respectful way. Maybe, just maybe, a font type truly doesn't matter a whole lot to them, but quality of the product (something they obviously know a little something about themselves) is the only thing that is of any substance as far as they are concerned.


----------

